# Brazilian Rainbow boa RTI



## Balkastalkman (Oct 20, 2010)

My baby brazilian rainbow boa has come down with a respiratory infection. It is still eating and drinking but It has gotten very concerning. It is now wheezing and I can see mucus bubbles on its nose. it started out with a little pop and I raised the temp and humidity to 82 F and 85-90 % humidity but the infection has gotten worse. Im taking it to the vet tomorrow. Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## DrJ (Oct 21, 2010)

My advice would be to take it to a REPUTABLE vet.  Not very many vets know a thing about reptiles, so be careful.  There is a vet around here that claims to work with reptiles, but all he does is do necropsy.  So, if you bring it in for treatment, he kills it, does a necropsy, and charges you $350.  Of course, that isn't all up front.  He tells you that the animal will have to stay overnight for observation.  The reptiles always "die" overnight, and he does a surprise necropsy.  

Anyway, 82 degrees F is too cold.  You should have a basking spot of up to 92 F, with an ambient of 87 F on the warm side.  I'd say about 80 on the cold side, though.


----------



## Balkastalkman (Oct 21, 2010)

I visited the vet today and lucky she didn't try to kill it and charge me money  . She gave it an injection of antibiotics she also gave me some oral antibiotics to give him over the period of a 9 days. The infection really isnt that bad and she is lively, eating and drinking, and just minimal wheezing with some mucus. From what I've read temperatures over 85 degrees are harmful to baby BRBs. They also do not benefit from uvb because they are nocturnal, although I do provide it in the day anyways. Im not too sure if you information is accurate. no offense tho, I'm just being careful, can you back it up.


----------



## jt39565 (Oct 21, 2010)

I used to breed BRB they are phenomenal snakes! I am wondering about the cause of this infection, do you have a pic you can share of the enclosure with the snake in it? From my experience, as resiliant as these animals are an URI comes from stresing the animal, thereby lowering its immunity. again that is MY experience and as I have seen with T's everyones experience differs. Good luck with yours, and they are strong animals it will bounce back.
I always kept mine 80 withoutstagnant air. Basking spots for BRB are useless. a red incandesent light buld is quite beneficial.


----------



## DrJ (Oct 22, 2010)

You are right. I was aiming too high there. A temperature gradient between 78-88 would be ideal. Just had to double check. 

As far as backing it up?  Experience. I have all my stats dialed in from what pro breeders do. So...regardless, it works great for me.


----------



## Balkastalkman (Oct 24, 2010)

the rti isnt worse of better... the air is some what stagnant, i have saranwrap over 80% of the enclosure to keep humidity up. how do you keep such a high humidity with well circulated air. ill get enclosure pics up tomorrow.


----------

